
Ask HN: Bootstrappers, how are you implementing GDPR? - mjwhansen
Small companies and bootstrappers, how are all of you implementing GDPR?<p>Most of the guides I&#x27;m finding are written for big multi-national software companies. Haven&#x27;t been able to find anything at all for how it impacts freemium, which seems to be a big impact judging from my read of the official Articles.
======
termsfeed
You can start with a review of what kind of personal data you collect, if data
is only "personal data" or it includes "sensitive personal data".

Then, consider how to get consent from users. A passive way of getting consent
would not work under GDPR. You can look at the examples with those "I agree
with..." type of checkbox (also called clickwrap) for inspiration how to get
consent.

Then, take in consideration the user rights under GDPR and how you'll help
users in this matter: right to update data, right to delete data, right to
data portability and so on:

[https://gdpr-info.eu/chapter-3/](https://gdpr-info.eu/chapter-3/)

We've released a small presentation on SlideShare titled "GPDR Compliance
Plan" that might useful:

[https://www.slideshare.net/termsfeed/gdpr-compliance-
plan](https://www.slideshare.net/termsfeed/gdpr-compliance-plan)

